# Introducing 6 new chicks



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello, well so far I have managed (with the help of the parent birds) to keep all 6 chicks alive, including the two that were abandoned by their parents. I had them out and took some pics. One of them causes me concern as it is not growing or thriving as well as the others, I don't know if it was last hatched and lagging behind or maybe just not getting fed as much. I am uncertain as to whether I should attempt to handfeed it because I am more scared of me killing it than nature.

but here they are.


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

*Some more pics*

The pics of the two together are from the other nest


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

So cute! The ones with the little yellow crest will be pied


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The youngest ones tend to lag behind a lot because the food the parents are feeding is more solid for the older babies and not really geared towards the youngest. There is nothing wrong with adding a couple feeds on a day as to what the parents are already doing, this way the baby is getting what it needs and is with the parents. It's worth a shot. Very adorable!


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

Phoenix2010 said:


> So cute! The ones with the little yellow crest will be pied


I wondered about that, the mother is a pied.


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

roxy culver said:


> The youngest ones tend to lag behind a lot because the food the parents are feeding is more solid for the older babies and not really geared towards the youngest. There is nothing wrong with adding a couple feeds on a day as to what the parents are already doing, this way the baby is getting what it needs and is with the parents. It's worth a shot. Very adorable!


I was really worried about it yesterday morning, because it's little crop was deflated and hanging like a sack on it's chest. It seemed quite weak and it is definitely a lot smaller than the others. However last night when I checked them, it's little crop was full to capacity and it was chirping...


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

You are doing well on a steep learning curve!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Best of luck with your chicks ! They are all adorable ! X x


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

Little bit of sadness today, I found one of the chicks dead, no idea of what killed it as it didn't have any sign of injury. But I cleaned their nest a couple of days ago and I am wondering if that might have had something to do with it.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Don't be too hard on yourself, it is unlikely you had anything to do with the chick's death. It just happens sometimes


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

They are all adorable! I am so sorry you lost one, it is very hard. But it sounds like you are doing a great job with it all, I doubt I could do the job as well as you are. Best of luck with all the rest. I love it when their little crest starts to show.


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

Phoenix2010 said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself, it is unlikely you had anything to do with the chick's death. It just happens sometimes


Thankyou, I have taken the remaining baby and I am going to hand feed it, I also discovered one of the females attacking one of it's babies, so I have taken that one out as well. It's a bit daunting, but I have had the two little ones indoors since last night and fed them twice, they are hissing a lot but taking the food between hisses.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

**Hugs** @ the loss of a baby. It sucks when the little ones die


----------

